# Pimp my PC 2017: So haben sich die vier Teilnehmer entschieden [Abschlussbericht]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2017: So haben sich die vier Teilnehmer entschieden [Abschlussbericht]*

						Für die Tuning-Aktion Pimp my PC 2017 erreichten uns über 900 Bewerbungen. Aus diesem Pool wählten wir vier Teilnehmer aus, die sich nun über neue Hardware freuen dürfen. An dieser Stelle präsentieren wir Ihnen, wie die einzelnen Aufrüstmaßnahmen aussehen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2017: So haben sich die vier Teilnehmer entschieden [Abschlussbericht]*


----------



## -chris_ (24. Dezember 2017)

Schöner Abschlussbericht!  

Was ich noch interessant fände wäre zu wissen, ob die Teilnehmer selber geschraubt haben oder den PC eingeschickt haben.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## DarkSmurf (24. Dezember 2017)

-chris_ schrieb:


> Schöner Abschlussbericht!
> 
> Was ich noch interessant fände wäre zu wissen, ob die Teilnehmer selber geschraubt haben oder den PC eingeschickt haben.
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten!



Wie Stephan am Ende erwähnte basteln alle ihre Rechner selber zusammen.

Ich find es super das es ein Upgrade auf die 1070 Ti gegeben hat, denn das wäre wohl auch meine Wahl gewesen wenn ich sie mir selber gekauft hätte. 
Ich bin nur leider beim Kühler noch nicht so unbedingt weiter, denn leider gibt es die Wingboost 3 noch nicht bei jedem Shop einzeln zu kaufen um den Brocken 3 auf dual Fan laufen zu lassen und selbst wenn könnte ich für eine Hand voll € mehr dann auch gleich einen Dark Rock Pro 3 nehmen. Ich bin echt unschlüssig...


Habe ja auch noch ein wenig Zeit bis die Teile bei mir eintreffen, daher werde ich mich noch ein wenig durch die Foren lesen.. Vielleicht wirds ja auch eine mittelklasse AiO  

Vielen  Dank für die Super Aktion und allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. Dezember 2017)

Schöne Sache wieder. 

Nett auch, dass sich MSI nicht lumpen lässt und alle Karten mal eben auf eine Ti-Version aufgerüstet hat. Allen vieren wünsche viel Spaß mit den neuen Rechnern. Genug Futter gibt es ja alleine Dank Sale und so wieder.


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2017)

Wer hat bitte seinen CPU Lüfter so beschissen montiert? xD


----------



## Esinger (24. Dezember 2017)

und dazu noch bei einem ein lc bombe als drinnen gewesen gott sei dank hat er den schrott getauscht lc power seuche da


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Dezember 2017)

Ich hoffe es hat niemand mit einem Beitrag gewonnen.  Die melden sich eh nur an um abzustauben.

Ansonsten top.


----------



## stahlschnips (8. Januar 2018)

Esinger schrieb:


> und dazu noch bei einem ein lc bombe als drinnen gewesen gott sei dank hat er den schrott getauscht lc power seuche da



Die LC Bombe hat immerhin 6 Jahre ihre Arbeit verrichtet. Aber du hast schon recht, ich werde mit dem neuen NT definitiv eine Sorge weniger haben


----------

